# Bobcat junk???



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Made me mad. I was running my new bobcat today and i'm looking out the left side and I see sparks flying out, then it went away then it would only do it once in a while. Ever hear anything like it? I knew I should have got another John Deere instead of Bobcat. So as far as the Bobcat I'm just going to run it maybe if i'm lucky it will catch fire and burn:yow!: Then I will pay bobcat off and go to john deere and get another JD.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

or you can relax and figure out what the problem is. 


You should have a good reliable machine on your hands there.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

salopez;389367 said:


> or you can relax and figure out what the problem is.
> 
> You should have a good reliable machine on your hands there.


I agree. It's probably something really simple that a dealer could figure out in a matter of bringing it in and having it looked over! I would not give up on a machine over something so minor without having it looked over first. The Bobcat machine has been around for years and overall seems to be a very reliable machine!


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Overall I'm not impressed with my new bobcat. It isn't overpowered by any means. And now the sparks flying out the side. Just I thought it would be overall a better machine. I kind of like it though. I heard that bobcat was better years ago, there not making there machines as good anymore. If thats ture I don't know. I heard bobcat is losing consumers because their machines are not holding up like they use to. People also say that bobcat has too many computers and wires and crap like that. Don't get me wrong bobcat is very good, but their not like they used to be. On the other hand John deere really came a long way on their skid steers. The new 300 series are really something. The 200 series were junk.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

You know it had to happen,,, When you first got to this site you posted many many times like your precious S-160 was gods gift to skid steers, and almost anything else was inferior. All of that experience you acquired in just a few months of ownership of that S-160.You boasted so much that people were getting sick of hearing it. Now it has a hiccup and you want to let it burn, then go and pay it off after it burns.  
The thing is new, it has a warranty, so why not use that warranty and take it in and get it fixed instead of throwing in the towel. I agree since it is new it should run perfect, but sometimes that does not happen. Thats what warranties are for.
Don't get me wrong, I don't wish for anybody to have equipment problems.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. I found the problem. It wasn't sparks after all. Mice got into the machine and made a nest I got the nest out. Then I was using it today and it kept making that noise and I could see stuff shoot out the side. Then I seen something land on the ground, went over there and it was a peace of corn!!!!!!!! So kept driving over rough ground and it kept making the noise and stuff coming out. So everything is ok now just stupid mice putting corn in the machine and it would drop down in the fan and shoot out he side it looks just like sparks.


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

Yup , sounds like bobcats fault to me ......Id never buy another one if i was you :realmad:


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

yea I know never again


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

MAybe that's a new type of biodiesel?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Kinda like what happens when I eat corn, same corn comes out.LOL


----------

